# Voiceups and Popups: Congratulations! You've been selected to win a *



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Hello,

Every thirty minutes, my computer sounds:

"Congratulations! You've been selected to win a free Nintendo Wii"

OR

"Congratulations! You've been selected to win a free $1,000 WalMart Gift 
Card"

OR

"Congratulations! You've been selected to win a free laptop computer"

Separately, Internet Explorer (v7) opens every 20 minutes or so to a page with an ad. I am mainly a firefox user, but have IE7 installed. These two events to not necessarily happen at the same time. 

If anyone could help me through these problems, I would be much obliged. These popups and voiceups are clouds on my sunny day.

Thank you,

Jim


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

*Click here* to download *HJTInstall.exe*

Save *HJTInstall.exe* to your desktop.
Doubleclick on the *HJTInstall.exe* icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis* . 
Click on *Install*.
It will create a HijackThis icon on the desktop.
Once installed, it will launch *Hijackthis*.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and the log should open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijackthis fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much! Here are the contents of the log file

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:16:48 PM, on 9/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Logger\logmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\Driver\PfuSsMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\6pI0B78R.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://lenovo.live.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVT Scheduler Proxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AwaySch] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PfuSsSct.exe] C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PfuSsSct.exe /Station
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Conversion to PDF with ScanSnap Organizer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ScanSnap Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: searchle it! - {0376FDB9-A132-4929-8336-8CB3B2CAFCC0} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles2.js (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: my!searchles - {3B72BA76-67BE-11DB-8373-B622A1EF5492} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles.js (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://lenovo.live.com
O16 - DPF: {41EF3CD2-D8CC-4438-84B1-280BB4E77C8E} (F5 Networks Dynamic Application Tunnel Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5tunsrv.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2010
O16 - DPF: {45B69029-F3AB-4204-92DE-D5140C3E8E74} (F5 Networks Auto Update) - C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {57C76689-F052-487B-A19F-855AFDDF28EE} (F5 Networks Policy Agent Host Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5InspectionHost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2006
O16 - DPF: {7E73BE8F-FD87-44EC-8E22-023D5FF960FF} (F5 Virtual Sandbox Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/vdeskctrl.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2009
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c5/v18.181/qboax10.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC85ACDF-B277-486F-8C70-2C9B2ED2A4E7} (F5 Networks SuperHost Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxshost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2008
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FF21FA-B857-45C5-8621-F120A0C17FF2} (F5 Networks Host Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxhost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2007
O16 - DPF: {E615C9EA-AD69-4AE9-83C9-9D906A0ACA6D} (F5 Networks OS Policy Agent) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/poli...in32/f5syschk.cab#Version=6020,2007,1001,2143
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 15962 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please *download* the *OTMoveIt2 by OldTimer*.

 *Save* it to your *desktop*.
 Please double-click *OTMoveIt2.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
*Copy the lines in the quote box below to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose *Copy*):



> C:\WINDOWS\system32\6pI0B78R.exe



 Return to OTMoveIt2, right click in the *"Paste Custom List Of Files/Patterns To Move"* window (under the yellow bar) and choose *Paste*.

Click the red *Moveit!* button.
*Copy everything in the Results window (under the green bar) to the clipboard* by highlighting *ALL* of them and *pressing CTRL + C* (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy), and paste it in your next reply.
Close *OTMoveIt2*
*Note:* If a file or folder cannot be moved immediately you may be asked to reboot the machine to finish the move process. If you are asked to reboot the machine choose *Yes.* In this case, after the reboot, open Notepad (Start->All Programs->Accessories->Notepad), click File->Open, in the File Name box enter **.log* and press the Enter key, navigate to the *C:\_OTMoveIt\MovedFiles* folder, and open the newest .log file present, and copy/paste the contents of that document back here in your next post.








Your *Java* is out of date. Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system. Please follow these steps to remove older version of *Java* components and upgrade the application. Beware it is NOT supported for use in 9x or ME and probably will not install in those systems

*Upgrading Java*:

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 Update 7*.
Scroll down to where it says "*The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications*".
Click the "*Download*" button to the right.
Select your Platform and check the box that says: "*I agree to the Java SE Runtime Environment 6 License Agreement.*".
Click on *Continue*.
Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation (jre-6u7-windows-i586-p.exe) and save it to your desktop. Do NOT use the Sun Download Manager..
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel*, double-click on *Add/Remove *programs and remove all older versions of Java.
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment *(JRE or J2SE)* in the name.
Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java version.
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Download *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and save it to your desktop. _alternate download link 1_ _alternate download link 2_
Make sure you are connected to the Internet.
Double-click on *Download_mbam-setup.exe* to install the application.
When the installation begins, follow the prompts and do not make any changes to default settings.
When installation has finished, make sure you leave both of these checked:
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
*Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*

Then click *Finish*.
MBAM will automatically start and you will be asked to update the program before performing a scan. If an update is found, the program will automatically update itself. Press the *OK* button to close that box and continue. _If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download them from here and just double-click on mbam-rules.exe to install._
On the Scanner tab:
Make sure the "*Perform Quick Scan*" option is selected.
Then click on the *Scan* button.

If asked to select the drives to scan, leave all the drives selected and click on the *Start Scan* button.
The scan will begin and "_Scan in progress_" will show at the top. It may take some time to complete so please be patient.
When the scan is finished, a message box will say "_The scan completed successfully. Click 'Show Results' to display all objects found_".
Click *OK* to close the message box and continue with the removal process.
Back at the main Scanner screen, click on the *Show Results* button to see a list of any malware that was found.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When removal is completed, a log report will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to restart your computer. _(see Note below)_
The log is automatically saved and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM.
Copy and paste the contents of that report in your next reply with a new hijackthis log.
_*Note*: If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately. Failure to reboot will prevent MBAM from removing all the malware._


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi, all operations were performed successfully, though I cannot yet confirm whether my symptoms no longer occur.

Here is my mbam-log:

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.28
Database version: 1141
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2

9/11/2008 6:53:08 PM
mbam-log-2008-09-11 (18-53-08).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 76721
Time elapsed: 13 minute(s), 21 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 4
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 9

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\solution.solution (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\solution.solution.1 (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Interface\{892b2785-b0d0-4aa2-ae6a-0ed60b00a979} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\Typelib\{00476c87-a276-49bf-86bc-ff005732430b} (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\system32\kp2s2kr1.dll (Trojan.BHO) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\ySsk2k1k.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\3qyRP3WM.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BeFAGwD3.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Temp\BHnn36yI.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\James Moran\Local Settings\Temp\pp7K27H5.exe (Trojan.Downloader) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\test.exe (Trojan.FakeAlert) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\6pI0B78R.exe.a_a (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\c1MXH3k1.exe.a_a (Trojan.Agent) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Here is my new hijackthis log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:54:46 PM, on 9/11/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16705)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Logger\logmon.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\SvcGuiHlpr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TpShocks.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPONSCR.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Zoom\TpScrex.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\Driver\PfuSsMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM6\aolsoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://lenovo.live.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Notifier BHO - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\3.0.1225.9868\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: ThinkVantage Password Manager - {F040E541-A427-4CF7-85D8-75E3E0F476C5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPFNF7] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\NPDIRECT\TPFNF7SP.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPHOTKEY] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\HOTKEY\TPOSDSVC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TpShocks] TpShocks.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EZEJMNAP] C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\EzEjMnAp.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\Core\smax4pnp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TVT Scheduler Proxy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\scheduler_proxy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AwaySch] C:\Program Files\Lenovo\AwayTask\AwaySch.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LPManager] C:\PROGRA~1\THINKV~1\PrdCtr\LPMGR.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AMSG] C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage\AMSG\Amsg.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DiskeeperSystray] "C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACWLIcon] C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\ACWLIcon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [cssauth] "C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\cssauth.exe" silent
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PfuSsSct.exe] C:\Program Files\PFU\ScanSnap\PfuSsSct.exe /Station
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxWatchTray] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatchTray9.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\AIM6\aim6.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ISUSPM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Installshield\UpdateService\ISUSPM.exe" -scheduler
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AdobeUpdater] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Updater5\AdobeUpdater.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [Picasa Media Detector] C:\Program Files\Picasa2\PicasaMediaDetector.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [RunNarrator] Narrator.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: Conversion to PDF with ScanSnap Organizer.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ScanSnap Manager.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ThinkVantage Password Manager... - {0045D4BC-5189-4b67-969C-83BB1906C421} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvtpwm_ie_com.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: searchle it! - {0376FDB9-A132-4929-8336-8CB3B2CAFCC0} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles2.js (HKCU)
O9 - Extra button: my!searchles - {3B72BA76-67BE-11DB-8373-B622A1EF5492} - C:\Program Files\Searchles.com\Searchles Browser Buttons\searchles.js (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://lenovo.live.com
O16 - DPF: {41EF3CD2-D8CC-4438-84B1-280BB4E77C8E} (F5 Networks Dynamic Application Tunnel Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5tunsrv.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2010
O16 - DPF: {45B69029-F3AB-4204-92DE-D5140C3E8E74} (F5 Networks Auto Update) - C:\DOCUME~1\JAMESM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\IXP000.TMP\InstallerControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {57C76689-F052-487B-A19F-855AFDDF28EE} (F5 Networks Policy Agent Host Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/f5InspectionHost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2006
O16 - DPF: {7E73BE8F-FD87-44EC-8E22-023D5FF960FF} (F5 Virtual Sandbox Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/vdeskctrl.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2009
O16 - DPF: {843EE768-3A97-455C-9076-741BA3AD7B62} (QuickBooks Online Edition Utilities Class v10) - https://accounting.quickbooks.com/c5/v18.181/qboax10.cab
O16 - DPF: {CC85ACDF-B277-486F-8C70-2C9B2ED2A4E7} (F5 Networks SuperHost Class) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxshost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2008
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E0FF21FA-B857-45C5-8621-F120A0C17FF2} (F5 Networks Host Control) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/vdesk/terminal/urxhost.cab#version=6020,2007,1213,2007
O16 - DPF: {E615C9EA-AD69-4AE9-83C9-9D906A0ACA6D} (F5 Networks OS Policy Agent) - https://login.citadelgroup.com/poli...in32/f5syschk.cab#Version=6020,2007,1001,2143
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ACNotify - ACNotify.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ac Profile Manager Service (AcPrfMgrSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcPrfMgrSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Access Connections Main Service (AcSvc) - Lenovo - C:\Program Files\ThinkPad\ConnectUtilities\AcSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper - Diskeeper Corporation - C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Macrovision Europe Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Lenovo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IPS Core Service (IPSSVC) - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IPSSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: IviRegMgr - InterVideo - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InterVideo\RegMgr\iviRegMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio UPnP Renderer 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUPnPRenderer9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Upnp Server 9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Roxio\Digital Home 9\RoxioUpnpService9.exe
O23 - Service: LiveShare P2P Server 9 (RoxLiveShare9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxLiveShare9.exe
O23 - Service: RoxMediaDB9 - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxMediaDB9.exe
O23 - Service: Roxio Hard Drive Watcher 9 (RoxWatch9) - Sonic Solutions - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\SharedCOM\RoxWatch9.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: System Update (SUService) - - c:\program files\lenovo\system update\suservice.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkVantage Registry Monitor Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\tvt_reg_monitor_svc.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad HDD APS Logging Service (TPHDEXLGSVC) - Lenovo. - C:\WINDOWS\System32\TPHDEXLG.exe
O23 - Service: TSS Core Service (TSSCoreService) - IBM - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Client Security Solution\tvttcsd.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Protection Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrpservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Backup Service - Lenovo Group Limited - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\rrservice.exe
O23 - Service: TVT Scheduler - Lenovo Group Limited - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Lenovo\Scheduler\tvtsched.exe
O23 - Service: tvtnetwk - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\Rescue and Recovery\ADM\IUService.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 16018 bytes


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Looks fine. 

Check back in a couple of days or before if you have problems.


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

I can't thank you enough.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I would suggest slimming down your start up items via start, msconfig, startup tab.


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

I've noticed that my startup is too heavy. How exactly do I go about doing that?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Uncheck any program that you don't use all the time, programs that you can start only when you need them. Look at the (04) items in your hijack this log.


----------



## jamesdmoran (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you. Where do I find the list of items to uncheck?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://kb.wisc.edu/helpdesk/page.php?id=1688

This will tell you what the programs are for you to decide what you don't need:

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_index.htm


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You don't want to use hijackthis for cutting down on startups. Use MSConfig instead.

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - "Startup" tab.

<< Remove what you want to remove >>

Click Apply - OK afterwards, then reboot. When the SCU window appears during reboot, ignore the message. Place a checkmark in the window, then click OK.

If you decide you want something running that you have disabled just use msconfig again and uncheck the item(s).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, as cybertech said, use msconfig. I hope I didn't create any confusion regarding using hijack this instead


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

AcaCandy said:


> I would suggest slimming down your start up items via start, msconfig, startup tab.


 I don't think so!


----------

